# Teleskopbrandungsrute



## Leoluca1950 (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Ich werde im Sommer einige Tage auf Spiekeroog sein und habe vor, von dort etwas Brandungsangeln zu machen. Wegen der Anreise mir der Fähre will ich nicht das ganze Geschirr mitnehmen. Hat jemand von Euch eine Empfehung für eine gute Teleskopbrandungsrute? 

Beste Grüße 
Leo


----------



## degl (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*



Leoluca1950 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich werde im Sommer einige Tage auf Spiekeroog sein und habe vor, von dort etwas Brandungsangeln zu machen. Wegen der Anreise mir der Fähre will ich nicht das ganze Geschirr mitnehmen. Hat jemand von Euch eine Empfehung für eine gute Teleskopbrandungsrute?
> 
> ...



DAM Steelpower Red in 3,90 oder 4,20......kurze Transportlänge

gruß degl


----------



## Leoluca1950 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Vielen Dank! Hast du damit schon Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## doc040 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Ich glaube da war etwas mit dam. Warum Teleskop? Strand bedeutet Sand, und das ist Gift für die einschubteile.  Steckrute.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*



doc040 schrieb:


> Strand bedeutet Sand, und


auch salz, würd´ ich auch die finger von lassen, teleskopbrandungsruten sind top für die großen ströme/kanäle, aber nix für die brandung.


----------



## Michael.S (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Wenn ich mal zum Brandungsangeln gehe nehme ich meine ältesten Teleskopruten ,Hauptsache das Wurfgewicht stimmt ,da tun es auch Ruten um die 3 Meter ,anders wäre es wenn ich öfters zum Brandungsangeln gehe da wäre sicher eine specielle Brandungsrute Top aber so für zwischendurch tut es auch jede Rute die das nötige Wurfgewicht aufweist


----------



## Leoluca1950 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Das stimmt schon. Aber der Transport von Steckruten ist eben doch ungleich schwerer. Da finde ich Teleskopruten wesentlich angenehmer. Und als reine Urlaubsrute dürfte das reichen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*



Leoluca1950 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Aber der Transport von Steckruten ist eben doch ungleich schwerer. Da finde ich Teleskopruten wesentlich angenehmer. Und als reine Urlaubsrute dürfte das reichen.


ja, absolut, logo!


----------



## degl (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*



Leoluca1950 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Aber der Transport von Steckruten ist eben doch ungleich schwerer. Da finde ich Teleskopruten wesentlich angenehmer. Und als reine Urlaubsrute dürfte das reichen.



Genau deswegen hab ich die DAM empfohlen......weil sie trotz Tele ne gute Aktion hat und mit 90-100cm sehr gut zu transportieren ist..........als "Brandler" käme sie für mich nicht in Frage aber für gelegentlich und Fahrrad ist die absolut Top

gruß degl


----------



## Leoluca1950 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Jetzt suche ich noch eine passende, günstige Rolle. Kennt jemand die RIVERMAN QX 800 Stationärrolle?


----------



## Christian2512 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Kenn ich nicht aber ich habe mit ganz billig keine gute Erfahrungen. Empfehlen könnte ich die Daiwa Crosscast 5500. Die ist mit 50-60€ im Angebot auch noch gut bezahlbar.


----------



## Krallblei (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Hi.

Lass bloss die Finger von dem Rivermann teil. Ich habe sie letztes Jahr gekauft.

Schrott hoch 10!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*



doc040 schrieb:


> Warum Teleskop? Strand bedeutet Sand, und das ist Gift für die einschubteile.  Steckrute.


Der Teleskopische ist einfach ein bischen mehr zur Sauberkeit verpflichtet: 

Eine dichte Tüte mit einem feuchten großen Lappen oder Handtuch drin erlaubt es einem auch unter widrigen Bedingungen die Telekoprute vor dem Zusammenschieben mit dem frisch entnommenen Lappen vollständig abzuwischen, notfalls Teil für Teil und Rückschub für Rückschub. 
Kostet ein paar Minütchen, aber so ist auch ein (zer-)kratzefreies Einschieben möglich. #6

Wenn man die Hohlenden von Steckruten versehentlich in den Sand stellt, hat man auch einigen "Spass" ...


----------



## hans albers (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

moin,

zur rolle:
würde da eher nach "renommierteren" modellen suchen
von zb.
penn, daiwa,okuma,ryobi...
(gibt da auch modelle ab. ca 70-90 euro)

von cormoran würde ich auch die finger lassen...


----------



## Leoluca1950 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Danke!

Ich habe noch eine DAM Quick RSI 465.

Die macht eigentlich auch einen stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## hans albers (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

yap,
damit sollte es auch hinhauen,obwohl 
älteres composite modell.
( auf jeden fall alte schnur runter, neue drauf..)

kannst ja ma schreiben ,wie es auf spiekeroog war,
bin im herbst auch dort...


----------



## degl (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*



Leoluca1950 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich habe noch eine DAM Quick RSI 465.
> 
> Die macht eigentlich auch einen stabilen Eindruck.



Damit kannste erstmal losziehen............#6

gruß degl


----------



## Leoluca1950 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir noch eine Zweitrolle hole. Hatte jemand Erfahrung mit der Zebco SC 175. Mir sagt die ehrlich gesagt garnichts.


----------



## Christian2512 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

ich denke die Rolle ist auch nichts. Zum weit werfen sollte der Spuhlenkopf möglichst groß sein. Das hat auch noch einen weiteren Vorteil. Wenn man mit Monofiler Schlagschnur im Winter angelt ist die sehr steif und springt einem mal schnell von der Rolle beim öffnen des Bügels. Je größer da der Spuhlenkopf umso besser ist das zu händeln. Außerdem liegt bei der Zebco die Übersetzung nur bei 4,09:1. Ca. 5:1 sind Standard. Schau die http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-CROSSCAST-S-5500-Big-Pit-Weitwurfrolle-Brandungsrolle-/331780876003 kostet nur 10 € mehr und der Unterschied ist riesig. Gerade für Anfänger. Ich schaffe mit der ca. 20m mehr als mit einer ähnlichen Rolle wie der Zebco.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## degl (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*



Christian2512 schrieb:


> ich denke die Rolle ist auch nichts. Zum weit werfen sollte der Spuhlenkopf möglichst groß sein. Das hat auch noch einen weiteren Vorteil. Wenn man mit Monofiler Schlagschnur im Winter angelt ist die sehr steif und springt einem mal schnell von der Rolle beim öffnen des Bügels. Je größer da der Spuhlenkopf umso besser ist das zu händeln. Außerdem liegt bei der Zebco die Übersetzung nur bei 4,09:1. Ca. 5:1 sind Standard. Schau die http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-CROSSCAST-S-5500-Big-Pit-Weitwurfrolle-Brandungsrolle-/331780876003 kostet nur 10 € mehr und der Unterschied ist riesig. Gerade für Anfänger. Ich schaffe mit der ca. 20m mehr als mit einer ähnlichen Rolle wie der Zebco.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Christian



Dem schliesse ich mich an............allerdings bin ich auch  "bekennender Daiwanutzer" und hab selbst nie Probs mit den Rollen von  Daiwa gehabt#6

gruß degl


----------



## doc040 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Also, die Frage ist Warum du dir Müll zulegen willst. Ganz ehrlich, für ca. 50 Euro bekommst du was gebrauchtes.  Rute und rolle  gebraucht ,schaue im Internet.  Mir egal  bloß ich begreife es nicht . Kauf dir ne Anfänger combo, gehe damit los und gut. Transportlänge, ist dumm so etwas in den Mund zu nehmen. Eine spinnrute kann man auch mit dem Fahrrad transportieren , daher auch ne Ruten Tasche auf dem Rücken.  Ist mir auch ziemlich Latte ob du es machst oder nicht. Bloß mit telemüll seinen Urlaub zu verbringen, wäre mir zu doof. Kannst dir auch was Ordentliches kaufen, habe noch 3 neue worldchampion  stehen .


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren mit Teleruten zum Brandeln.
Und auch meine Rollen haben nur 39 € /Stück gekostet.
Mit ein wenig Pflege und Sorgfalt ist das absolut ok!

PS: Finde dieses pauschale..."alles billige ist Müll und Tele sowieso"... gelinde gesagt zum ko.....!!|gr:


----------



## Andal (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*



> PS: Finde dieses pauschale..."alles billige ist Müll und Tele sowieso"... gelinde gesagt zum ko.....!!



Wenn Teleskop-Meeresruten wirklich so schlecht sind, wie ihr Ruf in deutschen Anglerkreisen, warum haben sie dann so einen hohen Marktanteil, wieso sind sie dann in Frankreich, Italien, Spanien u.s.w. so beliebt? Sand kann man als Argument kaum gelten lassen, denn gibt es auch abseits der Ostsee und das nicht zu knapp. Sand wird an jeder Rute zum Problem, wenn man seine Sachen verschlampen lässt.

Nicht jeder ist der extrem aufgestellte Hyperhardcoreweitwerfsturmundwellen Beachcaster mit professionellen Ambitionen. Es gibt auch ganz normale Leute, die einfach mal einen Abend lang Strandangeln praktizieren wollen und dafür nicht den Gegenwert eines Gebrauchtwagens investieren wollen, oder!?


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn Teleskop-Meeresruten wirklich so schlecht sind, wie ihr Ruf in deutschen Anglerkreisen, warum haben sie dann so einen hohen Marktanteil, wieso sind sie dann in Frankreich, Italien, Spanien u.s.w. so beliebt? Sand kann man als Argument kaum gelten lassen, denn gibt es auch abseits der Ostsee und das nicht zu knapp. Sand wird an jeder Rute zum Problem, wenn man seine Sachen verschlampen lässt.
> 
> Nicht jeder ist der extrem aufgestellte Hyperhardcoreweitwerfsturmundwellen Beachcaster mit professionellen Ambitionen. Es gibt auch ganz normale Leute, die einfach mal einen Abend lang Strandangeln praktizieren wollen und dafür nicht den Gegenwert eines Gebrauchtwagens investieren wollen, oder!?



Genau meine Meinung! #6


----------



## Leoluca1950 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teleskopbrandungsrute*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich sehe es auch so: Allein die Marke ist nicht entscheidend. Vielmehr ist entscheidend, ob es schon gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gibt. Das finde ich ausschlaggebender.

Die Transportlänge ist übrigens schon ein Argument, wenn man mit Schiff oder Flugzeug oder Bahn anreisen muss.


----------

